# I need a Writing Partner



## sms03 (Feb 9, 2022)

Hello, 
I'm looking for a partner who can help me on my story/writing. I have the ideas and everything but I'm just having trouble putting everything together. I would also love to work with someone who can give me feedbacks and everything.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 9, 2022)

Oi I can do that for yah! Might help me too, been dealing with some serious writers block for months


----------



## sms03 (Feb 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Oi I can do that for yah! Might help me too, been dealing with some serious writers block for months


Okay! Thanks!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 10, 2022)

You can message me on here or add me on Steam (link to that is on my profile here)


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Feb 25, 2022)

I'd be interested in helping too, I'm having a bit of an existential crisis with my own works, but I'd be glad to help as well.


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Aug 30, 2022)

How are things going? Do you need any further help on writing?


----------



## sms03 (Aug 30, 2022)

Barafu_PineBerry said:


> How are things going? Do you need any further help on writing?


Yes please!!


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Aug 31, 2022)

sms03 said:


> Yes please!!


Okay, do you have Telegram, furaffinity, DeviantArt, or Discord?


----------



## sms03 (Aug 31, 2022)

Barafu_PineBerry said:


> Okay, do you have Telegram, furaffinity, DeviantArt, or Discord?


DeviantArt and Discord


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Sep 10, 2022)

Can't find you on Discord


----------



## sms03 (Sep 10, 2022)

Barafu_PineBerry said:


> Can't find you on Discord


My username is sasha_s#4828


----------

